# How many bunnies do you have?



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been now quite awhile on forum and just wonder what was your reason to get your first bunny and how many do you have?
Do you breed bunnies,have rescue centre or just as your pets?
My god was still in my country due to quarantine and that point I was out of job for few weeks and felt lonely at home.my husband (boyfriend back than) and I decided to get hamster -we went to pets at home and look for hamster than we look on G.pigs I really wanted one but Richard picked up our little baby girl-she was lovely so there was no more question if we should get her.unfortunately we gar her veg to soon she was bloated we took her to vet but it was too late-Richard than got me little Funky!since we lost out first bunny we became paranoid and pretty much call vets with everything.
We have at that moment 8 bunnies two birds and dog.
Somebody ask me why do I need some many bunnies-I said to give them good home and love


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I currently have three bunnies, Honey, Fern and Logan. 

Growing up we had a few buns from petshops but the first one that was actually mine was Peanut who came to me at 6yrs old when his owner moved into a flat. When he died I got two baby girls, Molly and Willow, from a wildlife rescue centre after their pregnant mum was dumped on them and later inherited my sisters' two, Fizz and Charlie, when she moved out. i was looking for a companion for Willow when the others had died and Honey and Fern came instead after they were supposed to go to an animal college but the manager changed his mind at the last minute. Logan came to me via the rescue Cattery I work at - two cats were brought to the door with him so I agreed to foster him as we don't have facilities for rabbits, needless to say I'm a failed fosterer.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Funky said:


> I have been now quite awhile on forum and just wonder what was your reason to get your first bunny and how many do you have?
> Do you breed bunnies,have rescue centre or just as your pets?
> My god was still in my country due to quarantine and that point I was out of job for few weeks and felt lonely at home.my husband (boyfriend back than) and I decided to get hamster -we went to pets at home and look for hamster than we look on G.pigs I really wanted one but Richard picked up our little baby girl-she was lovely so there was no more question if we should get her.unfortunately we gar her veg to soon she was bloated we took her to vet but it was too late-Richard than got me little Funky!since we lost out first bunny we became paranoid and pretty much call vets with everything.
> We have at that moment 8 bunnies two birds and dog.
> Somebody ask me why do I need some many bunnies-I said to give them good home and love


My first bunny i got as a pet as a child then promptly got hooked, although i have had 20 buns since then (im 21 now). I have brought 2 of these, the rest have been given to me when people don't want to care for them anymore, 2 from local vets on separate occasions when they were found on the moors, 2 from a litter, 1 from a neighbour finding a rabbit hopping on the road, 2 from a couple whos rabbits weren't sexed or neutered so ended up with a litter. Im a unofficial rabbit sanctuary.

I have 4 left at the moment who are a family unit, the oldest two (mum and dad) are both 10 (the female older) and the 'kids' are brother and sister both 5.
I also have a guinea pig village of 6 but i believe 2 females are pregnant so more on the way. 
I think in the next few months i may have another bun to look after as a friend has asked me to be on standby as one of her friends has a huge bun and finding him/her too much to handle.

Oh and 3 dogs, 1 cat now (RIP Jack), and a hamster.

Love this :laugh:- Somebody ask me why do I need so many bunnies-I said to give them good home and love


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We got Stuart as I wanted companion for Funky -managed to bond them 5 years later
Than I took Kimi and Ginny as I fell in live with them
I started volunteer i rspca and I have now 4 more -two boys Elliot oscar Barbie nd baby bunny who joined house on Monday this week
Kimi unfortunately died on 2nd April and I really miss her!


----------



## BeauBun1 (May 9, 2013)

When I was younger I had bunnies, but I can't really remember having them because I was so young. Two years ago I managed to persuade my dad to let me get another. Her name is Beau(pronounced Bo) she is a Netherland dwarf and I'm unsure of her age as I got her from a garden centre and was too excited about her so I forgot to ask!! (Idiot!!) haha. 

This summer I am looking to get her a friend, I think she might like having another bunny to play with. They won't be kept together though, just because she can be very aggressive towards me sometimes, and I wouldn't like her being un-supervised with another! Their runs will be next to each other though, so when they both go out they can see each other. I love my bunny, she's so cheeky, I'm so happy I've got her!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My very first rabbit was from my then sister-in-law's doe. Long story she ended up with two unwanted pet rabbits (a doe and a buck), she was told they were both were girls. Unknown to her the doe pregnant. Due to my inexperience and knowledge of rabbits he would have been six months old when he died. I knew the neighbour was using pesticides on his garden but apparently I had to prove he contaminated my garden with intent. 

I now have two rabbits.

My daughter bought Barney as a pet for our then two year old grandson. Barney is high maintenance tbh all rabbits are. Anyway I used to go and clean him out and help out generally. They went on holiday and Barney came to stay with us. They came back from holiday and we didn't hear from them for over a week. I rang them to say I would look after Barney until they were in a position to take over his care. I was to receive a call back to let me know whether he was staying or not. Never got the call, another week passed and I rang again. Our daughter felt it best for Barney to stay with us.

My second rabbit Betty came about through pressure of forum members to get Barney a friend :yikes:  it didn't really take much persuading. I really didn't realise rabbits should live at least in pairs. I was looking on rescue sites but was finding it difficult to find a single doe, they all seemed to be bonded with the odd rabbit that didn't get on with other rabbits.

I looked on pets for sale sites and saw the advert for Betty, reading between the lines she came to me because her family found her to be high maintenance. She needed more time than they had. Apparently she was found wondering in their garden, they put found notices up around the area as they had no response decided to keep her. I think a member of the family had an allergy issue too.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Funky said:


> I have been now quite awhile on forum and just wonder what was your reason to get your first bunny and how many do you have?
> Do you breed bunnies,have rescue centre or just as your pets?
> My god was still in my country due to quarantine and that point I was out of job for few weeks and felt lonely at home.my husband (boyfriend back than) and I decided to get hamster -we went to pets at home and look for hamster than we look on G.pigs I really wanted one but Richard picked up our little baby girl-she was lovely so there was no more question if we should get her.unfortunately we gar her veg to soon she was bloated we took her to vet but it was too late-Richard than got me little Funky!since we lost out first bunny we became paranoid and pretty much call vets with everything.
> We have at that moment 8 bunnies two birds and dog.
> Somebody ask me why do I need some many bunnies-I said to give them good home and love


I had a bunny when I was a child, but don't really remember it and obviously my parents did most of the upkeep and care.

A couple of years ago I decided I'd like to try owning a bunny again. I'd had lots of small pets through my life (guinea pigs, chinchillas, hamsters) and wanted to give rabbit ownership a proper go as an adult.

I now have 5 bunnies of my own, but also look after 2 which belong to my sister, so I look after 7 in total. My sister has another bunny with bordatella, hence me looking after her other 2.

Don't breed, they are just pets 

I was asked the other day about having multiples, I think as long as you can provide everything each bunny needs and are willing to commit to the time, expenses, love etc then why wouldn't you want more of a good thing? I put in a LOT of effort for all my pets, but it's the best job in the world because I'm repaid with love. Can't put a price on that can you?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

We used to breed when i was a kid but not anymore.

i just have one at the minute - Ritz

Need to get him a girlfriend i know but he's not neutered and due to the fact im currently unemployed it wont be happening any time soon unfortunatley


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

metame said:


> We used to breed when i was a kid but not anymore.
> 
> i just have one at the minute - Ritz
> 
> Need to get him a girlfriend i know but he's not neutered and due to the fact im currently unemployed it wont be happening any time soon unfortunatley


I got Funky when I was unemployed and that's why we are bonded so much as we have been best friends-he was spending days with 'me
Your bunny has you so if you spend lots of time with him he won't need girlfirnwd for now


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Funky said:


> I got Funky when I was unemployed and that's why we are bonded so much as we have been best friends-he was spending days with 'me
> Your bunny has you so if you spend lots of time with him he won't need girlfirnwd for now


he's not a very people orientated bunny!
He has the garden though


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I currently have 4 bunnies. Two (Bonnie and Clyde) belong to a rescue. I have had them since November as the rescue has no room for them. So they are with me long-term fostering. Soon I will be exchanging them for 2 boys who I've had before but individually. They are bonded now and Marley needs to be shaved so is coming to me as I have the fosters inside and he needs to be inside.

Pickles and Amos are living in my shed that I have had a lot of work done to let them have a wonderful home. Pickles was my first bunny in 2009. I have to admit that I bought her from a pet shop and totally got the awful 4 foot hutch from the shop. In all honestly, I was in the midst of a manic episode (Bipolar) and often judgement can be impaired. Shortly after I got Pickles, I did research and realised that I had to get her a better home. I got a loan and bought my current 6x8ft hutch and later 6x6 run. I rescued Amos a few months later. I love my bunnies :001_tt1:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You know the answer to this for me Aga - I have 6 bunnies 

My first rabbit was Blaze who came from a neighbour who was getting rid of the last of his breeding stock. 
The one that REALLY got me hooked on bunnies was Hope, he was the most amazing character  He was when I realised I would always have them.


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

I have 3 - Ivy, Thor and Darwin (or winnie the ninny as he seems to be getting called a lot) and they're all mini-lops

I got Ivy about a year and a half ago when my partner and I got a mortgage for our first house, having lived in a no-pets-allowed flat for 3 years.
I wanted a cat but he didn't. 
much pestering ensued!
Eventually he said "what about a rabbit? they're small, live outside and don't damage anything" (hahahah how little he knew) and thus i got Ivy the Destructor!

I don't breed them. its the first time i ever had rabbits.
I got Ivy and Thor from a breeder and Darwin i inherited from a friend after the partner rabbit died.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I currently have 4 bunnies,

when i first got rabbits it was actually my mum that wanted them, i wanted guinea pigs, but now 8 bunnies later im hooked and could never been without them ha


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Meet my bunch
Funky and Stuart -Funky will be 6 in July and Stuart will be 6 in December -we used to keep them separated-Stuart would groom Funky through cage-now they are best friends
Funky is blue/grey and Stuart is my sweet albino


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Ginny and Hodge-Ginny will be 5 this June and Hodge is almost a year old -this photo was taken during bonding process unfortunately they haven't bonded so I had to separate them
Ginny is lop Hodge is our 'wild'bunny-very smart little fella


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Kimi (3 colours) who died this April and her two boyfriends Oscar and Elliot -she had time of her life with those two-they adored each other-it was good to watch them how they love each other groom each other just spend time together
Kimi was almost 5boys a young 9 months


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Barbie joined our family on 25th April-she is a one year old girl -very naughty but positive way-she is entertainer-when m friends came on Friday she was running around and bunking making everybody laughing


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

New addition -baby Roo -9 weeks old baby boy -my dog loves him


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Aza our god who adores baby Roo


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

We have 8 rabbits. 
We started with one pet for the children and then decided to get him a companion. We had them neutered and spayed and bonded them! 
We then had a love of Rex's and started breeding, mainly with the children, but decided a couple of years ago to stop. 
The 8 we have left are all pets only and are bonded in groups! Including the original two who are about 7 years old!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I never kept rabbits as a child but then got a pair for my kids when they were little from a friend. They were Nethies and we had them for many years and I ended up looking after them all the time. After they died I got talked into having some more so we ended up with 3 mini lops, George, Flo and Foxy (2 bucks and a doe). And somehow, I still look after them all the time!! Don't care though, 'cos they are gorgeous. Hope this doesn't annoy Netherland Dwarf owners but I would never have Nethies again, lops are the best!!:001_tt2:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Tao2 said:


> I never kept rabbits as a child but then got a pair for my kids when they were little from a friend. They were Nethies and we had them for many years and I ended up looking after them all the time. After they died I got talked into having some more so we ended up with 3 mini lops, George, Flo and Foxy (2 bucks and a doe). And somehow, I still look after them all the time!! Don't care though, 'cos they are gorgeous. Hope this doesn't annoy Netherland Dwarf owners but I would never have Nethies again, lops are the best!!:001_tt2:


All of us have favourites-I love my Netherlands as they are very affectionate and one lop I have she doesn't like us hahahahha
Of you ask Heidi she will say she loves giants rabbits
We have two English spots and they are very friendly; crossbreed which is very smart
Funky my Netherlands is great bunny more like cat -if I wash e sits next to bath if I put my make up he sits and watch me if I eat my breakfast he would come with me downstairs!
He rules the house that's why he has executive chair


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

You are right of course Funky, I probably just got lucky with the lops, they are so friendly but it might be nothing to do with breed and just their personalities.
Love the executive chair! In our house Flo the doe would definitely have the executive chair/throne as she is the queen of all the rabbits and she even lords it over the cats who are quite terrified of her!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I only have 2 buns now. 

I did have 4 but recently lost 2  
Have also had 2 more previous to those, so have had a total of 6 bunnies over the years. 

I got my first bun, a frenchie buck, the day I found my gerbil had died. He sort of started off my love of frenchies.
After him I had a little crossbreed, then I got Biscuit, then Muffin as his companion, then another pair that were already bonded, Bramble and Briar, who I recently lost. 

Definitely love the frenchie breed.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

i had 35 but i have ate 4 of them


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bordie said:


> i had 35 but i have ate 4 of them


bordie get off the thread :lol:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Good idea for a thread Funky 
I have five now. I was going to get into breeding and showing but had one litter and realised it wasn't for me. I kept three boys. Two live together panda n pooh. Huggy the other is bonded to mini lop doe arwen. Then Elvis is by himself. I e no idea of his history or age. At a guess I'd say three ish. I picked him up at a show, some breeder was trying to sell him for a fiver after saying he had been dumped outside his allotment. I said I would have him but I wasn't paying, as I had heard him say he would neck him if he couldn't get shut. Nice eh? I would love to find him a wifebun but he's really skittish. Once all our building work is done I'm going to spend a day at our local sanctuary to try and find him a pal.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 4 at the moment, after having a bit of bad luck the last 3 years since being in this house.
I first had rabbits when I was a child and have just gone on from there


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

The reason for my first (two) bunnies - mum and dad loved them and got me and my sister one each when I was 5 (we could brush them and feed them dandelions but were not allowed to pick them up) 

Mine have all been pets from a rescue.

From 5 years old I have had:

Dixie & Pixie 
Sally & Flossy
Rosie Red Eyes & Smudge 
Barney & Jake (my sister still has Jake)

The above were all lop crosses.

I currently have Bella (lop), Seth (lion x) & Charlie (lion x) - (in my sig)

I know you shouldn't have favourite's but Barney was up there, he would zoom around Molly non - stop for hours then cuddle up on her  and Bella follows me around like a little dog or cat and just wants mum cuddles 24/7 :001_wub:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes. The price is called divorce! Aga's doting husband, Richard
PS. men have needs like Rabbits to....


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Stop using my login!


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

I have just the one bunny, we got her at the start of April. She was bred by my boyfriend who has a lovely breeding pair. While all the others had a home she didn't, so I said i'd take her on. It was also due to losing one guinea pig that belonged to a pair and my remaining piggy was beginning to suffer. Luckily they both hit it off straight away and they both spend a lot of time snuggled up together, grooming each other and playing.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Two bunnies. I'd love more!


----------

